

Ask HN: Isn’t it time for graphics in terminals? - 3rd3

Wouldn’t it be great to have full-featured interactive graphics in terminals, maybe with similar UI mechanics to those of notebooks in Mathematica?<p>Are there already projects persuring this idea?
======
mc_hammer
probably englithenment will get you the closest

